# Snow Removal Positions - VERONA WI



## mapleleafsnow (Nov 19, 2013)

Work as a team member to clean snow and salt commercial as well as residential properties under contract with Maple Leaf for winter snow removal service. Positions available are snow shoveler/blower operators, skidloader operators and plow and salt truck drivers. Pay is from $12 to $ 18.00 depending on experience and the position. Positions are seasonal and employed only when it snows. However, full time positions are available to those individuals who demonstrate a willingness to work hard and show up for work at appointed times


----------



## KDB33 (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like you will need to get some more work release inmates.


----------



## Billious (Sep 21, 2010)

If you'd consider a sub arrangement, I still have room on both my plow route and my walks route. Walks goes out with an ATV and blowers, and the plow truck goes out with shovels and blowers as well. Fitchburg, Monona, East Side, Maple Bluff. PM me here if you're interested.


----------

